# Potpourri holders



## Barb (Apr 29, 2021)

These potpourri holders are made out of oak burl, birch burl and manzanita. I got the manzanita from @rockb.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 9 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Wildthings (Apr 29, 2021)

Awesome work and great pictures!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## William Tanner (Apr 29, 2021)

Beautiful assortment.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Trob115 (Apr 29, 2021)

Fantastic looking stuff !

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DLJeffs (Apr 29, 2021)

Those are beautiful and a great idea.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Apr 29, 2021)

Rely nice pieces Barb! I bought some of those lids, hope mine come out as good as yours.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Alan R McDaniel Jr (Apr 29, 2021)

Beautiful!

Alan

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 29, 2021)

Very nice! The oak burl is my fav.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Apr 29, 2021)

Gorgeous! Wood is superb! Where did you get the hardware? I really like the hummingbirds! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Apr 29, 2021)

Nature Man said:


> Gorgeous! Wood is superb! Where did you get the hardware? I really like the hummingbirds! Chuck


Chuck, mine came from PSI. I can't say for sure that Barb's did as well but they look very similar.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Gdurfey (Apr 29, 2021)

Barb, great work. And I like the sequence of pictures. I liked the first one, er, wait, the second is co, wait omg.......etc!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## trc65 (Apr 29, 2021)

Beautiful work Barb! Glad you posted these, been meaning to order some lids, just keep forgetting to do so.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Barb (Apr 29, 2021)

Nature Man said:


> Gorgeous! Wood is superb! Where did you get the hardware? I really like the hummingbirds! Chuck


Thank you! I got these from PSI. They have them at Craft Supplies USA but they're more expensive there. I think these were about $26 for a variety set of 8. :)

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Barb (Apr 29, 2021)

Tony said:


> Rely nice pieces Barb! I bought some of those lids, hope mine come out as good as yours.


They already have. I saw the ones you made and you're the reason I bought these in the first place. :) Unless that wasn't you...


----------



## Tony (Apr 29, 2021)

Barb said:


> They already have. I saw the ones you made and you're the reason I bought these in the first place. :) Unless that wasn't you...


Nope, not me. Haven't made any yet...


----------



## Barb (Apr 29, 2021)

Tony said:


> Nope, not me. Haven't made any yet...


Lol...oh well...they say memory is the first thing to go

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Nature Man (Apr 29, 2021)

Thanks for the info! By the way, what is the approximate dimension of a holder/hardware? Chuck


----------



## Barb (Apr 29, 2021)

Nature Man said:


> Thanks for the info! By the way, what is the approximate dimension of a holder/hardware? Chuck


The ones I have left range from 3"-3.3". I assumed they were all the same size at first and had to adjust the opening on one of the holders because of it.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## T. Ben (Apr 30, 2021)

Those are fantastic,great job barb.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Apr 30, 2021)

Barb, great looking Potpourri holders. I think I like the oak one best - love the spaghetti grain of burl oak! But, Little Mikey don't do potpourri! He'd have to repurpose them into Ice Cream bowls - yeh, Ice Cream Bowls!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Nature Man (Apr 30, 2021)

M&Ms would also work for me! Chuck

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Barb (Apr 30, 2021)

Mike Hill said:


> Barb, great looking Potpourri holders. I think I like the oak one best - love the spaghetti grain of burl oak! But, Little Mikey don't do potpourri! He'd have to repurpose them into Ice Cream bowls - yeh, Ice Cream Bowls!


Lol! Ice cream bowls are a good idea too. :)

Reactions: Like 1


----------

